# Suggestions for budget 5.1 + Zone 2 w/ Speakers



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there, 

My good buddy is doing a cabin, and wants relatively a relatively flexible system. I'm looking for a receiver that can do 5.1 with an additional two channels assigned to a "Zone 2". Also, 5.1 speakers and 2 outdoor speakers for about $2k.

Whaddya say?


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

For a receiver, you can sometimes find a model that has Speaker A and B selections for less than one with a dedicated Zone 2, like the Panasonic digital models or the Onkyo 504. I have some HTD outdoor speakers that I have been very happy with and would recommend to anyone. They sound good and the price is very attractive. For speakers and subs, check out HTD, Axiom, Ascend, or Onix for starters. A nice "vacation" system for 2k is very doable.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe, but I may be wrong, that a lot if not most 7.1 receivers can be configured this way. I know there are several Denons that do this.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, looks like the HK 635 can do ( 7.1 ) OR ( 5.1 AND Zone 2 )...


----------

